# [Zip/Tar] Décompresser un self extracting .exe

## boozo

'alute

je cherche désespérément le moyen de décompresser une archive auto extractive .exe de windows sous linux (et sans passer par wine et consoeurs  :Twisted Evil:  ) j'ai bien essayé plusieurs compacteurs et m^ unzipsfx (et deux trois autres choses aussi) mais sans succès  :Evil or Very Mad: 

M'enfin c'est qd m^ pas le bout du monde de faire çà non ? alors si qq'un a une idée... je prends  :Confused: 

merci

----------

## laharl

Il me semble que j'ai déjà fait ça avec unzip tout simplement.

----------

## boozo

oui c'est ce que j'avais lu également, que dans certains cas cela marchait mais malheureusement pour moi je ne suis pas dans celui là ; unzip me jette sur l'affaire  :Confused: 

----------

## ryo-san

lut

ca depend (si y'a du vent ...) de l'archive.

comme dit au-dessus , certaines archives de drivers se decompressent avec unzip.

il existe aussi untar , cabextract et unshield.

tu devrais donc pouvoir trouver ton bonheur parmi ceux-ci.

+

----------

## boozo

 *Quote:*   

> il existe aussi untar , cabextract et unshield.
> 
> tu devrais donc pouvoir trouver ton bonheur parmi ceux-ci.
> 
> 

  malheureusement non ce n'est pas le cas non plus  :Crying or Very sad: 

mais merci qd m^  :Wink: 

----------

## TGL

Avec un peu de chance, un "strings fichier.exe | more" pourrait te permettre de retrouver le nom du soft à l'origine du fichier, et puis après, google, tout ça...

----------

## Dais

ça peut aussi être unrar ou unace, ne pas oublier ces deux là  :Razz: 

----------

## boozo

@ Dais : marche pas non plus  :Crying or Very sad: 

@ TGL : strings suis-je bête ! en voilà une idée intéressante  :Smile: 

alors j'ai testé et j'ai trouvé du in/deflate-1.1.3 de temps en temps alors j'ai google-isé un peu pour tomber sur mkziplib : bon ensuite compilation de C -> haaa manque le tcl chez moi -> emerge tcl -> re-compilation ok : mkziplib.so créé -> cherche qqes rudiments de tclsh -> et... 

```
% load mkZiplib10.so

% package require mkZiplib

1.0

% inflate I1100A32.exe

Could not decompress data (zlib error -3, data error)

%
```

et là c'est le drame  :Exclamation:  nez incrusté dans le touchpad, yeux-qui-piquent et beuglement inhumain  :Mr. Green:   bref tout çà pour çà... p***** vais me coucher car c'est pas demain que je vais le mettre a jour mon bios  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Enfin merci qd m^ TGL j'aurais appris qqes trucs dans la bagarre  :Wink: 

----------

## TGL

Pfiou, tout ça pour ça, pas de bol... :/

Comme je suis curieux, j'ai googlé pour voir ce qu'était ton fichier, et sur le site de Dell je lis ça :

 *Quote:*   

> Run the BIOS update utility from MS DOS environment (Non-Windows users)
> 
> NOTE: You will need to provide a bootable DOS diskette. This executable file does not create the MS DOS system files.
> 
>    1. Copy the file I1100A32.exe to a bootable floppy.
> ...

 

Perso moi les MAJ de bios/firmware de ce genre pour mon portable, je les exécute depuis un petite partoche Freedos que j'ai dans un coin (pas besoin de grand chose, quelques Mo suffisent). Une autre piste à explorer la nuit prochaine peut-être...

----------

## zdra

Sinon wine extract tres bien les .exe  :Wink:  t'as quoi contre ?

----------

## boozo

@ TGL :  *Quote:*   

> Comme je suis curieux, j'ai googlé pour voir ce qu'était ton fichier
> 
> [snip]
> 
> Perso moi les MAJ de bios/firmware de ce genre pour mon portable, je les exécute depuis un petite partoche Freedos que j'ai dans un coin (pas besoin de grand chose, quelques Mo suffisent). Une autre piste à explorer la nuit prochaine peut-être...

  I like this guy  :Very Happy:   je suis autant sinon plus curieux que toi donc je vais voir de ce côté pour m'instruire un peu...

@ zdra : rien de spécial mais j'avais pas envie d'installer une usine a gaz que je n'utiliserais pas pour faire un truc aussi bête ou alors c'est moi qui cherche des noises mais franchement qd m^...  :Shocked: 

tu me diras... j'ai déjà fais pas mal de bidouilles (et dans le genre freedos c'est pas mal non plus  :Laughing:  ) pour çà donc une de plus pour s'en sortir définitivement  :Laughing:  ...bon je vais voir comment je procède et je dis...

----------

## cylgalad

Vous avez oublié le bon vieux lha (qui est disponible dans portage).

----------

## boozo

 *cylgalad wrote:*   

> Vous avez oublié le bon vieux lha

 

 :Laughing:   ok chacun y va de la sienne mais c'était effectivement a tenter  :Wink: 

bon alors celui là je le fais pour toi public...

 *Quote:*   

> lha I1100A32.exe 
> 
>  PERMSSN    UID  GID      SIZE  RATIO     STAMP           NAME
> 
> ---------- ----------- ------- ------ ------------ --------------------
> ...

 

allez c'est la fête qui tente sa chance ?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cylgalad

La solution : ça n'est pas une véritable archive  :Smile: 

Il faut donc l'exécuter sous DOS ou sous windoze, merci Dell...

----------

## kernelsensei

euh je confirme les outils de MaJ de BIOS Dell sont pas des archives, mais une mini appli ... tu le lance, ya le logo dell ou un connerie comme ca, il dit :

Bios Actuel : gnagnagna

Mettre a jour ? : Oui / Non

----------

## Steelskin

 *Quote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je possède un Dell Inspiron sous Linux et je souhaiterais mettre à jour mon Bios. Malheureusement, le service en ligne Dell ne propose que des mises à jour pour Windows. serait-il possible d'avoir des mises à jour du bios fonctionnant sous Linux ?
> 
> Cordialement,
> ...

 

----------

## guilc

Ben la réponse, TGl l'a déja donnée, et c'est aussi celle que j'utilise : 

Tu fais un CD avec FreeDOS dessus, ou tu installes un freedos sur une petite partition.

Tu copies l'exe du bios sur une disquette

Tu rebootes sur FreeDos

Tu lances l'exécutable, et hop, ça marche

Les version Dos des bios servent bien a ça (je doute que beaucoup de gens tournent encore sosu Dos en temps normal)  :Wink: 

----------

## Steelskin

Attends, on va bien voir ce qu'ils répondent ! ^^

----------

## zdra

 *Steelskin wrote:*   

> Attends, on va bien voir ce qu'ils répondent ! ^^

 

ils te diront d'aller te faire foutre, mais en plus polis (faux cul quoi). Du style:

"Nous vous remercions de l'interrait que vous portez à nos produits, malheureusement une tel chose n'est pas encore disponible."

Puis de toutes facons t'as mal lu l'étiquette sur ton portable: "dell recommande winXP".

----------

## kwenspc

 *zdra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> "Nous vous remercions de l'interrait que vous portez à nos produits, malheureusement une tel chose n'est pas encore disponible."
> 
> 

 

ça serait marrant qu'ils fassent cette faute  :Laughing: 

(je jette pas la pierre hein : je fais aussi beaucoup de fautes  :Wink: )

----------

## Steelskin

 *zdra wrote:*   

>  *Steelskin wrote:*   Attends, on va bien voir ce qu'ils répondent ! ^^ 
> 
> ils te diront d'aller te faire foutre, mais en plus polis (faux cul quoi). Du style:
> 
> "Nous vous remercions de l'interrait que vous portez à nos produits, malheureusement une tel chose n'est pas encore disponible."

 

Ca, je m'en doute, mais ce qui m'intéresse, c'est le prétexte.

 *Quote:*   

> Puis de toutes facons t'as mal lu l'étiquette sur ton portable: "dell recommande winXP".

 

Nan, je l'ai enlevée ! :Razz: 

----------

## guilc

 *zdra wrote:*   

> Puis de toutes facons t'as mal lu l'étiquette sur ton portable: "dell recommande winXP".

 

Bah, DELL fait aussi des machines certifiées Novell NetWare, RHEL3 ou SuSE  :Razz: 

Bon, d'accord, c'est que sur les serveurs  :Laughing: 

----------

## spider312

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Les version Dos des bios servent bien a ça (je doute que beaucoup de gens tournent encore sosu Dos en temps normal) 

 Je connais beaucoup de personnes qui font plus confiance à DOS qu'à Windows pour flasher un BIOS, et qui bootent sous DOS pour MAJ leur BIOS

----------

